# Liquid fire feeling



## liquid-fire (Aug 14, 2012)

I have IBS C and not sure what else i have had it for a very long time but have become almost a hermit in the past 5 years. I am 35. I have nausea alll the time. My appetite is very low but my weight stays the same always 189 lbs. I may not go to the restroom for weeks at a time. I am in alot of pain at times so bad it hurts to breath. My doctors have tried alot of different meds but they only work for a wee or two if they work at all. I get real sick. I feel like Im on fire inside like someone opened up my head and dumped liquid fire through my body from head to stomach. I get really clammy and feel like I am at deaths door. When I tell my doctors of the liquid fire feeling they look at me strang and cant explain it does anyone else experence this?


----------



## liquid-fire (Aug 14, 2012)

liquid-fire said:


> I have IBS C and not sure what else i have had it for a very long time but have become almost a hermit in the past 5 years. I am 35. I have nausea alll the time. My appetite is very low but my weight stays the same always 189 lbs. I may not go to the restroom for weeks at a time. I am in alot of pain at times so bad it hurts to breath. My doctors have tried alot of different meds but they only work for a wee or two if they work at all. I get real sick. I feel like Im on fire inside like someone opened up my head and dumped liquid fire through my body from head to stomach. I get really clammy and feel like I am at deaths door. When I tell my doctors of the liquid fire feeling they look at me strang and cant explain it does anyone else experence this?


I also wanted to add that i have lessons on my stomach and liver, and small mass on my heptic lobe of my liver, I have had c-diff from an antibiotic, I have PTSD due to a tragic death in the family, I have anxiety, and depression. So all in all I am a wreck of sorts. But with meds I can deal with it all but the IBS -C. I have ask several of my specailist to do anything clostomy bag anything! I need a life again. I have twwo teenage daughters I need to be able to do things with again, a husband as well. Any suggestions I will take


----------



## colers21 (Aug 28, 2012)

liquid-fire said:


> I have IBS C and not sure what else i have had it for a very long time but have become almost a hermit in the past 5 years. I am 35. I have nausea alll the time. My appetite is very low but my weight stays the same always 189 lbs. I may not go to the restroom for weeks at a time. I am in alot of pain at times so bad it hurts to breath. My doctors have tried alot of different meds but they only work for a wee or two if they work at all. I get real sick. I feel like Im on fire inside like someone opened up my head and dumped liquid fire through my body from head to stomach. I get really clammy and feel like I am at deaths door. When I tell my doctors of the liquid fire feeling they look at me strang and cant explain it does anyone else experence this?


Hello ....wanted to let you know that you are not alone. I also have the "liquid fire feeling"...it's really hard to describe especially to those who do not understand. I always say to my husband...that when that feeling starts that I feel like I'm going to die. THE worst feeling.


----------

